# Comicfigur



## toddyy (29. September 2005)

HI ich benötige für eine webseite ein art Supportcomic. Ähnlich der die aufplppt wenn man Excel neu installiert. Dann kommt doch auch immer so eine "Fratze" in Bild. Ich will also NICHT ein reelles Bild von einer Person vektorisieren, sondern ich brauche eine Figur die ich in die verschiedenen Posen stecken kann. Nicht animiert, alles statisch als Bild.

Vielleicht kennt jemand auch eine Bibliothek wo ich solche Figuren, Gesichter frei runterladen kann.


----------



## chrisbergr (1. Oktober 2005)

Ist es denn nicht eine Überlegung wert, doch von einem Bild diese Figur zu erstellen?
Nimm zum Beispiel dich als Vorlage. Du kannst von dir selbst schließlich so viele Bilder machen wie du willst, in jeder gewünschten Pose.
Dann einfach einen der bewährten und zahlreichen Wege raussuchen, ein Bild in ein Comic oder Vektor umzuwandeln, noch ein bisschen Feintuning und gut ist?

Meines Erachtens ist der Aufwand nicht wirklich groß und so umgehst du die Einschränkung, die dir eine Vorlage gibt, da du nur das verwenden kannst, was schon vorhanden ist.

Gruß


----------

